# Homeward Bound!



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm leavin on a jet plane, dont know if I'll be back again!









Next time yall here from me I will be back in the good ole U S of A!









If yall dont hear from me again, then my plane crashed... and I will see yall on the other side!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Don't say that you silly bugger! Have a safe flight and we'll catch you in a day or so.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

When you read this will be home and enjoying it again. Glad you had a safe trip.

Hope you enjoyed all the pretty ladies helping you be comfy.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Have a safe flight ! Welcome Home !! Thank you for your service d_m.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Don't hit the beer to hard!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Have a safe trip !!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good that your comm'in home DM---were gett'in out numbered here.

(Cat Track)


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Home sweet home. Now to catching up on 3 months missed chores...

Went out yesterday to scout out a place to try and call in some yotes and wound up covered in ticks. The seed ticks are really bad here this year! That may put a damper on my wanting to hunt for a bit...


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Glad to see you back on PT!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll second that. !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome home!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ditto DM.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hope the honey do's and ticks dont become over-bearing. Glad you made it back and hope you stay awhile as all work and no play makes jack a dull boy. I quit hunting recently in Illinois where I was hunting, because of the heat and ticks as well I'm home now. Going this week sometime after I get some personal business taken care of--hope the ticks arent bad down here as well.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks guys.

A22, I hope they are better at your place than they are at mine! I may give it a go in a couple days anyways. Im thinking maybe I will get in a climber or something to get off the ground and maybe they wont be too bad.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

destructive_mechanic said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> A22, I hope they are better at your place than they are at mine! I may give it a go in a couple days anyways. Im thinking maybe I will get in a climber or something to get off the ground and maybe they wont be too bad.


Thats exactly what Im going to do, use my climber and get away from the ticks, as well as improve my range for seeing yotes come in. If youve never had a climber, Ive had them from when they were dangerous back in the late 70's and early 80's. To date my favorite and the best Ive owned is a Summit Titan. Its good for bigger hunters (Im 6'3--235lbs) and it rarely even tries to lose its grip. It also is the only one I feel safe enough to not feel the need to wear a harness--which Im not recommending to do but just giving you an idea of the way it grips etc...they are however pricey 300.00. But you wont need to buy another afterwards as its built to last and you wont want another as it is hard to improve upon-- IMO.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

I am running a small light weight bow hunting climber because I hoof it a good ways most hunting days. That dude is scary no matter what...lol. I would like to get something more comfortable though.

If you are gonna brave the heat and ticks then I will do it too and go out this evening myself and see what I can pull off. i want to try the bitch howls that guy was talking about and see what I can pull off. I am going to get in hardwoods and call because I have never had any luck getting them out in pastures.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Good luck D_M.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Well... i am going to be cooking dinner now... It looks like I am going to have to bump it a day.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

destructive_mechanic said:


> Home sweet home. Now to catching up on 3 months missed chores...
> 
> Went out yesterday to scout out a place to try and call in some yotes and wound up covered in ticks. The seed ticks are really bad here this year! That may put a damper on my wanting to hunt for a bit...


Glad you made it home safe. Have you ever tried Scent Blocker's odorless bug spray? I gave it a go when I could late summer or even early spring hunt coyotes back in MO without getting covered in seed ticks. Traumatizing experience I know, but the spray worked pretty well for me.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

How bad are the ticks over there and has anyone had any problems as in Lyme's disease etc?


----------

